

A win for open source: SCO case finally over - doron
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20100610161411160

======
Natsu
It ain't over till it's over.

We've had final judgments before (which was right before they declared
bankruptcy). And there's still a mess in bankruptcy court. And Lord knows,
they can try to appeal everything to the Supreme Court. I don't think there's
a chance in hell that they'd actually grant cert, but this is SCO, so I have
to believe they'll at least try to get the Supreme Court to hear them out.

